
Eating out is among riskiest activities during Covid-19 pandemic, CDC says - hsnewman
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article245644955.html
======
switch007
This is hilariously tragic. The UK had a wildly successful scheme in August
called “Eat out to help out” that gave people 50% up to £10 pp off their meals
when dining in.

I wonder if they were aware?

